# What happened to Ample Power Co?



## meldmd

Can anyone enlighten me as to what happened to the Ample Power Co? The company that manufactures alternators and voltage regulators.
My sailboat, a Caliber 40LRC, was hit by lightning and burnt out the smart voltage regulator on board. I need to replace it but can't contact the company.


----------



## midwesterner

How old is the unit? Just for the sake of curiosity I tried to look Ample Power up and found several listings at an address of 6315 Seaview Ave NW, Seattle, WA 98107. There is also a business name of Power Tap once listed at that address. There are numbers listed for the business under both names but three different numbers listed in various listings are out of service. 
The website listed for them is no longer active:
https://amplepower.com/products/ns2/index.html

I looked the address up on Google Street View and there is a West Marine store next door at 6317 Seaview Ave NW, Seattle, WA 98107. I called the store and a salesperson there said that they know of no electronic supply company called Ample Power that has been there in the eight years that he has worked at that West Marine store.

It looks like you may have to upgrade to a newer charging system.

There is a discussion forum for Ample:

www.ericsonyachts.org/infoexchange/archive/index.php/t-3304.html


----------

